# SKILL Select as "Telecom network Engineer(263311)" OR Telecom Network Planner(313213)



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

*SKILL Select as "Telecom network Engineer(263311)" OR Telecom Network Planner(313213)*

HI Guys , I hope so all is well.

I m planning apply for for SKILL Select as "Telecom network Engineer(263311)" OR Telecom Network Planner(313213), My skill set follows both of this.

Please help me for the following
1.Which one is the best option 263311 or 313213( As per my information from DAIC 263311 already completed 480/480 and 313213 filled only 20/360).

2. For the Skill assessment time lines any difference is there between of this.

3. What is the normal(average) time line for the skill assessment from EA authority.

4. Please brief me the procedure of the Skill Assessment for this case.( I checked in EA website about this ex CDR but i m not full clear about this.

Thanking you in Advance.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

reddytelecom478 said:


> HI Guys , I hope so all is well.
> 
> I m planning apply for for SKILL Select as "Telecom network Engineer(263311)" OR Telecom Network Planner(313213), My skill set follows both of this.
> 
> ...


Hi reddy,

Glad to address a telecom professional's queries. My answers to your questions are

1. Selection of an occupation does depend not only on your roles and responsibilities but also the kind of course you graduated. For instance, if you finished Bachelor's of engineering (4 year degree), then you must select telecom network engineer. In this case, if you choose telecom network planner, then your case may be assessed as "over qualified". If you acquired 3 year diploma course or associate degree course, then you should select telecom network planner. If you do choose the other way around, you will receive negative outcome from engineers australia.

2. Timelines for skill assessment is one and the same for both positions. It is not influenced by the occupation you choose but the availability of assessing officers, evidence for your employment, and other documents such as payslip etc. 

3. Normal processing times can be found in their website (DIAC/EA website). Just google "current processing times for skills assessment". Generally it varies between 3 and 6 months.

4. CDR is a document that you need to prepare. In fact, you should do this yourself as you only knows what you did in your telecom projects. One CDR contains one telecom project and you need to prepare 3 CDR's. Just take one CDR for idea cellular 2g project, another for BSNL 2G project and the final one for Airtel 4g project, for example. Also focus on the problems you faced in those projects, how you overcame them using your engineering knowledge like that.

Hope you got clarified,. If you have any other queries, just post them here.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi reddy,
> 
> Glad to address a telecom professional's queries. My answers to your questions are
> 
> ...



Dear Sathiya, 

Thanks for reply message for you spend time to answer my query.

Actuvally my profile is Combinmations of Telecom(N/W) and SW(OSS)

I have 4.5 Years of EXP( Org 1--- HUAWEI---- Technical Support Dept engineer(OSS)
Org 2--- ERICSSON---- Service Engineer ---- L1 Engineer).

I checked in Immi.org.au Portal, telecom engg already done with 110+/300. As in the category of CNS(263111) having 100/1800. Planning to go for that . 


Can u pls suggest me that how can i process furthur .


Thanks and regards
/// Naga Reddy. N,


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for reply message for you spend time to answer my query.
> 
> ...



Naga,

See, you, yourself can not select the occupation to which you want to receive skill assessment. There are some criteria to choose the occupation. First thing is that if you completed a 4 year degree course such as Bachelor of engineering etc. then you have to apply under Telecommunications engineer/Telecommunications network engineer based on your roles and responsibilities.

But, if you pursued a diploma in engineering or associate degree (3 years), then you must select Telecom technologist profession. If you don't follow this, and choose the occupation the other way around, then you will receive a negative outcome from Engineers australia. 

So, be careful in selecting the occupation you are going to apply for.

Just post any other queries, if you have.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Naga,
> 
> See, you, yourself can not select the occupation to which you want to receive skill assessment. There are some criteria to choose the occupation. First thing is that if you completed a 4 year degree course such as Bachelor of engineering etc. then you have to apply under Telecommunications engineer/Telecommunications network engineer based on your roles and responsibilities.
> 
> ...



Dear Sathiya,

Thanks for your reply msg. Actually i also have some doubt about applying with ACS as like CNS , ANZSCO Code 263111.

Can you pls tell me which profile you belongs in Telecom, and my profile is combination of OSS and Network(Router/Switches----- I and C, Commissioning,Configurations and Operations Support) .


Pls suggest me to go furthur.



BR///

Naga R Reddy,
+919953629000.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for your reply msg. Actually i also have some doubt about applying with ACS as like CNS , ANZSCO Code 263111.
> 
> ...


Hi Naga,

I work as telecom network engineer and is responsible for installation, commissioning, testing, integration, acceptance testing, operations and maintenance of Telecom equipment such as BTS, BSC, NODE B, RNC, etc. In addition, i also have hands on exposure on monitoring, troubleshooting of various telecom networks such as GSM, UMTS. Besides, i also carried out RF drive test and optimization of mobile networks.

My first piece of advice to you is to get the job descriptions of both Telecom network engineer/Telecom engineer and 263111 and compare them with your current/past roles and responsibilities you executed. Then, choose the closely related occupation that can give you the whole experience. Otherwise you may lose some experience after skills assessment.

Also, check the number of places allocated for 2631 and 2633 groups and their job prospects in Australia. Select the position based on this and Do a research on this before deciding the occupation you are going to apply for.

Lastly yet importantly, you need to submit letter of responsibilities from all your companies to get positive outcome from assessing authority. Try to get letters mentioning roles falling under one occupation.

Hope you could get an idea what to do next.

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Rahul1231 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I need some advise from expat here.

I have completed 3 year diploma in 2003 in elec. & comm from govt college. after that i din job and work in some companies till 2007 and in dec 2007 i got job as telecom transmission engineer in india's no. 2 company for almost 2 years and then in uk based telecom company for another two year and now an working with a telecom vendor in one of the UK based mnc til now.

I have had a distance b.tech degree completed in 2010 and distance BSC(IT) degree in 2008.

1.My question is there is 3 year gap between diploma and first company i worked.how much point i can claim for diploma.

2. if i show my b.tech degree how much point i can claim , and my experience would be counted after 2010 which is only three year.

someone can me suggest the best way to show educational qualification and experience in such way that i could claim maximum point out of them.

presently i am preparing for ielts and assessment , completed 32 years age in sep 13 and still single.

regards
R.S


----------



## skyhigh15 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi All

I am in the process of preparing telecommunications CDR.
Can any one please guide me regarding that, and if possible provide a sample for telecommunications.
My job role includes Core network planning and optimization.

Regards
Eva


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Rahul1231 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some advise from expat here.
> 
> ...


For Diploma --------------> 10 Points
for b.tech degree --------------> 15 Points.

However, you are entitled to claim work experience points only after completion of your highest qualification. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rahul1231 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Reply required*

Can anyone reply my query.


Rahul1231 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some advise from expat here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahul1231 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Thanks redtape*



Redtape said:


> For Diploma --------------> 10 Points
> for b.tech degree --------------> 15 Points.
> 
> However, you are entitled to claim work experience points only after completion of your highest qualification.
> ...


Hi,

Please tell , can i claim 15 points for Bsc IT after 3 year diploma. 60 points are not completing for telecom technologist. Age 32 , exp 5+ 

Thanks


----------



## vincapi (Dec 29, 2013)

hi sathiya,

I would appreciate if you could share couple of sample CDR and summary documents for telecom network engineer for EA assessment.



thanks in advance.
regards,
vincapi


----------



## Rahul1231 (Sep 21, 2013)

vincapi said:


> hi sathiya,
> 
> I would appreciate if you could share couple of sample CDR and summary documents for telecom network engineer for EA assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Mr. Reddy,

Presently, I am preparing my CDR. It would be great help, if you share approved career episodes with summary.

I have prepared one episode and found difficult to move ahead. Kindly guide and share sample report at gmail id harsh.p.pareek

Thanks in anticipation.
RS


----------



## vincapi (Dec 29, 2013)

Sathiya,

I am kind of stuck in preparing CDR. any direction would help especially in the telecom network engg for EA.

Please send a sample report to my gmail id vincapi.australia

thanks in advance
vincapi


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

do we really need a CDR if our university qualification meet accredited Australian qualification?


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

bob_1982 said:


> do we really need a CDR if our university qualification meet accredited Australian qualification?


Hi Bob,

Is your university Indian?

I have asked the same question several times, but never got the proper answer. Because now India is a permanent signatory member of the Washington Accord and according to which we can go ahead for the assessment without any CDR.


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

yes indian university


----------



## keyurami (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi All

I am in the process of preparing telecommunication network Engineer CDR.
Can any one please guide me regarding that, and if possible provide a sample for telecommunication Network Engineer.
My job role includes Core network planning and optimization.

Regards
Keyur


----------



## manish.864u (May 1, 2016)

vincapi said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> I am kind of stuck in preparing CDR. any direction would help especially in the telecom network engg for EA.
> 
> ...


Can u pls share your CDRs as i m stuck in CDR preparation.


----------



## yogijee.pandu (Aug 29, 2016)

Hai all,
Iam a telecom engineer with 12 years experience and planning to apply PRV with SOL 3132. How is the telecom opportunities in Australia at present and I Have experience in Management side. Can I sustain in Australia with my experience?


----------



## keyurami (Oct 30, 2015)

yogijee.pandu said:


> Hai all,
> Iam a telecom engineer with 12 years experience and planning to apply PRV with SOL 3132. How is the telecom opportunities in Australia at present and I Have experience in Management side. Can I sustain in Australia with my experience?


Hi Yogijee ,

Australia is good for who are technical background.
I migrated in australia last year with 3 years telecom exp.
Still struggling for relevant job.
People who has exp more than 7 years has to struggle more than 3 to 7 years exp people.
If you are earning 600k PA in india no need to come Australia according to me.
Still If you come to australia make mind to do any kind of job to survive your self.
I am disappointing anyone. Its just my exp.

Keyur


----------



## yogijee.pandu (Aug 29, 2016)

Dear Keyur,
Thank you for your advise, is there any scope of jobs with CCNA certification for Telecom exp persons.
Actually i have technical exp in BSS part.


----------



## nguyenkhu (Oct 30, 2016)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Naga,
> 
> I work as telecom network engineer and is responsible for installation, commissioning, testing, integration, acceptance testing, operations and maintenance of Telecom equipment such as BTS, BSC, NODE B, RNC, etc. In addition, i also have hands on exposure on monitoring, troubleshooting of various telecom networks such as GSM, UMTS. Besides, i also carried out RF drive test and optimization of mobile networks.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya,

Your job description is exactly what I'm doing now. I intend to apply for skills immigration. Could you tell me the job nomination you applied for your case? Thanks so much.


----------



## vivek123 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Sathiyaseelan,

Can you please provide your contact no? I am also working in telecom field and submitted the CDR assessment and received feedback. I need to discuss the points with you. Please do help as I have less time to proceed.

Mycontact no <*SNIP*> *See"Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

Regards

Vivek



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Naga,
> 
> I work as telecom network engineer and is responsible for installation, commissioning, testing, integration, acceptance testing, operations and maintenance of Telecom equipment such as BTS, BSC, NODE B, RNC, etc. In addition, i also have hands on exposure on monitoring, troubleshooting of various telecom networks such as GSM, UMTS. Besides, i also carried out RF drive test and optimization of mobile networks.
> 
> ...


----------



## vivek123 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi All,,

I received the following feedback from EA case officer . What and how should i proceed ?
I have written the career episodes on my own and i have not copied any data from other career episodes. I have taken reference from mechanical engineer career episode for the format and i have written my own career episode for Telecommunication Engineering, Please do help guys. I am bit nervous.

We have identified that your career episode contains significant text and narratives copied from career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is all your own work is misleading. You are required to explain this situation.

Need urgent help folks.Please reply urgently.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi mates,*

I am new to this thread and most wanted one as i was seeking ANZSCO 263311 ITA. 

*EA Positive assessment*: 4-Sep-2017
*EOI*: 7-Sep-2017
I*TA*: waiting 
__________________
*AGE*: 25 points
*Ielts*: (L:7,R:6,W:6,S:7.5) 0 Points
*Edu*; BSC (Electrical Engineer) 15 Points
*Exp*: +9 Years (Telecom Industry) 15 Points

*Net Points*: 55

*NSW SS*: 55+5=*60* Points


Anyone got invitation from NSW. Please share. Thanks in advance.

Regards
Asif Rehman


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi can someone confirm ITA on 55+5=60 points..263311 and state is NSW


----------



## Sohel7745 (Jul 7, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi mates,*
> 
> I am new to this thread and most wanted one as i was seeking ANZSCO 263311 ITA.
> 
> ...


What about your skill assessment? ?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Sohel7745 said:


> What about your skill assessment? ?


EA positive assessment since 4 sep 2017.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello* everyone @ *Expats*:

Today is *11th September 2018*. Any good news for* ITA*. And anyone can update for 263311 ITA status this year.

*Thanks*


----------

